# My "Digital Makeup" pieces/Retouches -IMG HEAVY!



## gigiopolis (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey everyone! 

I just felt like sharing a couple of photomanips I've done over the years (just a hobby of mine), which I've tentatively called "digital makeup". I was actually inspired by a beauty editorial in a magazine I read once talking about the subject - the entire spread of makeup looks was created digitally through Photoshop! It looked so realistic to me that I decided to give it a try.

I'm not quite sure if this goes here...since it's not truly makeup and all, just a hobby, but I hope it's okay!

*#1 Rihanna's makeup --> Emma Watson

*I wanted to challenge myself with this one...take a picture of fresh-faced Emma Watson and try to replicate Rihanna's makeup on her! I like how it turned out.

Original Emma Watson (clickable thumbnail):




Rihanna makeup (clickable thumbnail):




End Product:







--------------------


*#2 Doutzen Kroes - Inspired by actual products*

So the idea was to use existing products and their colours to create a makeup look on Doutzen Kroes (model). I couldn't get the finishes to stay true to the actual products, partly cus it's hard to add shimmer finishes, and also partly cus I'm not sure what each product's finish is supposed to be (and was too lazy to check at the time), but I tried!

Original: http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/6554/do...kroes019by6.jpg






Eye Shadow: 





 Eye Shadow in Ricepaper on the browbone 





 Eye Shadow in Neutral Pink all over the lid 





 Eye Shadow in Scene in the crease and a little in the outer part of the lower lid





 Eye Shadow in Carbon to define the crease





 Eye Shadow in Gorgeous Gold in the inner corner

Eye Liner:





 Fluidline in Shade on upper and lower lashline





 Powerpoint Eye Pencil in Gray Utility on the waterline

Face:





 Powder Blush in Sincere on the apples of the cheek





 Iridescent Pressed Powder in Belightful on cheekbones

Lips:





 Lip Erase in Pale (Pro)





 Lipstick in Velvet Teddy



--------------------



*#3 Toned-down Katherine Heigl* 

'kay, I'm gonna say it. I HATED her makeup at the 2008 Oscars. Too much bronzer!!! I toned it all down. So maybe this is the opposite of digital makeup...lol!

Before (clickable thumbnail):











--------------------



*#4 Keira Knightley - Neon winged liner
*
Just a look I did for fun!

Original (clickable thumbnail):









Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

fabulous!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2009)

whoa! that's super cool!
I especially like the Katherine Heigl look!


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow amazing!! I especially love the Emma Watson one


----------



## Brie (Sep 14, 2009)

Thats really cool!!


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 14, 2009)

I love seeing stuff like this. You're very talented.  You should look at some of the contests on worth1000.com  Maybe one day you'll be in a category!


----------



## widdershins (Sep 14, 2009)

Whoa you are really talented!


----------



## BBJay (Sep 14, 2009)

That's so cool. I really like the emma watson one.


----------



## n_c (Sep 14, 2009)

You did a fantastic job!


----------



## kariii (Sep 15, 2009)

wow that is just truly amazing!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 15, 2009)

wow that is really friggin cool!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 15, 2009)

sweet! Nice job


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 15, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 15, 2009)

you have such talent, these all look flawless! i especially love the first one... so amazing!!


----------



## makeba (Sep 15, 2009)

oh my! the work is awesome!! words cant really describe this! its just fabulous


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 15, 2009)

I love this, especially the way you show the before and after and also the way you took time to put in swatches of the products.


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 17, 2009)

^ Thank you! I love showing the before and after. There's been an ongoing debate over retouching pictures in magazines and whatever, so I think it's a really humbling exercise to see what a celebrity originally looks like and what you CAN make them look like. It's just sort of a reality check you know? But apart from that, retouches are super fun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I love seeing stuff like this. You're very talented. You should look at some of the contests on worth1000.com Maybe one day you'll be in a category!_

 
Just checked the site out! Omg I don't think I could do well LOL Photoshop masters be on that site! I'll consider it though...when I muster up the courage! And thank you so much.

And thanks everyone else too! 

Actually if you have any challenge ideas for me...similar to Emma Watson with Rihanna's makeup or whatever, or if you want me to do something with an unretouched, HQ photo...feel free to post it here! I'd love to get a crack at it.


----------



## nunu (Sep 17, 2009)

So cool!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow, you have some serious talent... I might ask you to go back and make me over in high school pictures... what was I thinking!? =/ Haha.

It's also nice to see how much help celebs can get in professional photography because sometimes I'm in serious awe of what looks real in magazines.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 21, 2009)

wow. You did all of that on a computer? thats awesome!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 21, 2009)

That's incredible, it looks so real! ;O


----------



## aziajs (Sep 21, 2009)

I am very impressed.  You did a fantastic job.  I really like what you did with Katherine Heigl's makeup.  That's the way it _should_ have looked.


----------



## persephonewillo (Sep 21, 2009)

so freakin' awesome!!


----------



## DadaH (Sep 23, 2009)

wow great!
what program you use ?


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 24, 2009)

^ Thank you! I used Photoshop CS3 and CS4 (depends on when I did these).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Wow, you have some serious talent... I might ask you to go back and make me over in high school pictures... what was I thinking!? =/ Haha.

It's also nice to see how much help celebs can get in professional photography because sometimes I'm in serious awe of what looks real in magazines._

 
Haha I'd be happy to do it! But I'm usually wary of doing "real life" people since we don't have the luxury of professional retouchers like celebs do...it would be easy to get used to, heh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's pretty amazing to me to, especially when I'm trying to emulate what a retouched photo would look like. It amazes me exactly how much work goes into it...every eyebrow, tiny little wrinkle, discolouration...it's all taken into account. Shocking, really.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am very impressed.  You did a fantastic job.  I really like what you did with Katherine Heigl's makeup.  That's the way it should have looked._

 
I know, eh? A lot of people said they loved her makeup that year, too, and I was like...what are you guys smoking? She looks pretty bad! Well I guess most people didn't see the HQ versions of the photos haha.


----------



## fintia (Sep 25, 2009)

very nice


----------



## User38 (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## lilithbloody (Sep 28, 2009)

Amazing!

Lately all the beauty manips i've seen are (*finding a way to say without hurting feelings*) just crappy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You did a wonderful work, I'm looking forward to see more digital make up from you


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow really beautiful work! Looks like it's a lot of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you got me thinking now...I wonder if they do this more often than I am lead to believe...


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 30, 2009)

^ Oh, they DEFINITELY do it more often than they lead you to believe. It's actually difficult to find super HQ, non edited photos of celebrities! In fact it's totally possible that I have retouched something that has previously been retouched...and been completely oblivious to it.

*lilithbloody* - Thanks!! Engh some people think digital makeup means slapping on some pink blush, lips and blue eyeshadow and calling it a day. It's actually way more difficult than that, as I'm sure you know! 

I should tell you guys that it's nearly impossible to create the texture/colour of Emma Watson's lips to look like Rihanna's from scratch, so I literally had to cut out Rihanna's lips and warp them to fit Emma's, and go from there.


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, these look GREAT! You should try those looks out in real fotds :]


----------



## Meisje (Feb 14, 2010)

These are fantastic. You could get paid for this sort of work doing portrait retouching.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

this is pretty cool.


----------

